# NFL MVP agrees to 8-year deal to remain with Seattle



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

This is sweet news! It's about time Seattle stepped up to the plate to give the best RB in the NFL his just payday! He bent over backwards for them last year, signing a 1 year deal to remain with Seattle. What a risk! If he would have been injured he'd have been screwweeeddd!

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=2355855

By Len Pasquarelli
ESPN.com

Ensuring that the NFL's reigning Most Valuable Player would not make it onto the free agent market, the Seattle Seahawks late Sunday night reached agreement with star running back Shaun Alexander on an eight-year contract extension.

The deal, which clearly makes Alexander one of the highest-paid running backs in league history, is worth *$62 million *and *includes about $15.1 million in guarantees*. It is believed that Alexander's deal is topped only by the contract of San Diego's LaDainian Tomlinson among current league backs.

Without the extension, Alexander would have been eligible for free agency, the start of which was delayed until Thursday at 12:01 a.m. ET. Alexander signed the one-year qualifying offer as a franchise player last season and his deal included a stipulation that the Seahawks could not use the restrictive tag again to retain him, fueling the urgency to reach an agreement.

Because of his position -- running backs have the shortest career span among any position -- Alexander might have experienced a somewhat blunted market. But it's still believed he would have had many suitors in the open market. Seattle offered Alexander around the league in trade talks last summer but found no takers.

The decision to keep Alexander last year paid off handsomely, as he rushed for 1,880 yards and a single-season record 27 scores on 370 carries. He also posted 15 catches for 78 yards and one touchdown. For his efforts, Alexander was a runaway winner in the MVP balloting.

A year ago, the relationship between Alexander and the Seahawks was such that most observers felt the 2005 season would be the last with the team. But that relationship improved dramatically in 2005 and keeping Alexander demonstrates again the leadership provided the team by Tim Ruskell, Seattle's president of football operations. Having inherited a difficult situation in 2005, Ruskell has been able to retain key players such as Alexander, left offensive tackle Walter Jones and quarterback Matt Hasselbeck.

The result was a berth in Super Bowl XL, which the Seahawks lost to the Steelers 21-10.

A former Alabama star, Alexander was the Seahawks' first-round choice in the 2000 draft. He became a starter in his second season and has rushed for 1,000 yards, including three straight seasons of more than 1,400 yards, ever since.

For his career, Alexander, 28, has rushed for 7,817 yards and 89 touchdowns on 1,717 carries. He has 188 receptions for 1,387 yards and 11 touchdowns. Alexander has played in 96 games and started 76 of them.

------------------

Shaun is clearly the best combo of size/strength/speed! Any team would have been stoked to get him! PLUS he is one of the genuine GOOD guys of the NFL! You'll never hear a selfish word out of his mouth.... unlike some recent "stars" in the NFL.



Ryan

.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

can you honestly tell everyone that Alexander is worth $62 million per year? There is not a human being alive that is worth that much $$ for no garuntee that he will perform any better than a walk-on player.
NASCAR looks better and better all the time!!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

No but that is the beauty of the NFL contract. Nothing is guranteed except the up front $$. In Shaun's case that is $15 million. He earned every penny of that. He has been the best most consistent back in the NFL for the last 3 years, has never missed a game with injury, runs for 1800+ yds a year, and NEVER has an "off field" behaviour issue. Ohh did I mention he was the NFL MVP, led his team to the Super Bowl, and led the NFL in rushing AGAIN? Did we hear _*1 story*_ in the press about anything negative about him all year? Heck you have some famous wide receivers, Basketball goons and Nascar road ragers who made tons more negative press....

If he were injured tomorrow he wouldn't see any of the rest of the money. The NFL is NOT the NBA. If Kobe were injured tomorrow he'd receive all of his contract $$.... NOT if you played in the NFL though. They'd cut you or offer to buy you out for pennies on the dollar. Noone expects Shaun to complete the entire contract. He's a running back who plays the most injury prone position on the field.

However I bet that any ViQueens fan or owner would slobber at the chance to have him!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Did we hear 1 in the press about anything negative about him all year?


Does Seattle have a press? :wink: I'm jealous the Vikes didn't get him.


----------

